# April EPA Lead Rule Question



## flatlander745 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I live in PA and I have a couple of questions about the Apr 22nd EPA lead law.
I own an 1800's building that was used for furniture manufacturing back in the day. It has three stories and the first floor was converted to residential where I live and there are two apts attatched on one side, upper and lower.
I will not be doing much of my own work this year because I am rennovating the apts for rental income and finishing a room on my side for a new baby coming in Nov, so my schedule is tight.
I am in the process of replacing plaster with drywall and stripping all the trim and walls where the paint has popped form neglect and no heat for 4+ years. I will also be replacing some windows before the 22nd, and I have alot of exterior work to do this summer as well which is the whole front of the building that is 3 stories, a storefont and facade that is all full of lead paint, I'm sure. 
I have children now and have been taking precautions for the lead paint, the apts are well away from our living area and there are doors seperating them, and I leave clothing in the work area before showering.
I have been on the EPA's website and it seems busy and hard to find specifics.
I won't be doing any of my own work until next year and I was wondering if I need to get the cert for my own project here? Do I need to follow the EPA rule? Will I have to tent and contain the exterior? How will it work with the kids here? Am I considered a landlord and homeowner for the different rules? Will I be victim to bounty hunters and harrassment? We live in a very small town and people have nothing better to do.
Anybody that has run across info in these areas and has anything would be great!

Thanks!
E.N.


----------



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you read the main RRP thread? Yes, if you do work, your company (or you if there is no company) have to be certified, and you need one or more Renovators. Besides RRP, the OSHA rules apply, as do the asbestos regulations.
________
IOLITE VAPORIZER COMFORT CARE PACKAGE


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Are the apartments rented / or have you collected rent payments yet? If no - then you are technically fine

Once you start renting the apartments or accept a deposit, you are working for compensation & you must be a certified firm & a certified renovator. You and everyone hired needs to be a CF

Start here at the bottom & work your way up http://blog.sls-construction.com/?tag=epa-rrp-rule

Don't forget when you rent the unit you need to give them a specific Lead brochure & if you need to work on a unit - you have to give them the Renovate Right brochure - both requires signatures & require you to keep the info for at least 3 years


----------



## osha10and30 (May 10, 2010)

To ensure that professionals know how to safely identify and remove lead from older homes, all remodelers (including contractors, painters, carpenters, electricians, plumbers, repair specialists and installers) and maintenance people who work in child-care facilities must register their company and complete an eight-hour training and certification course with an accredited trainer. Homeowners acting as their own general contractor are encouraged to attend classes but are not required to be certified.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

osha10and30 said:


> To ensure that professionals know how to safely identify and remove lead from older homes, all remodelers (including contractors, painters, carpenters, electricians, plumbers, repair specialists and installers) and maintenance people who work in child-care facilities must register their company and complete an eight-hour training and certification course with an accredited trainer. Homeowners acting as their own general contractor are encouraged to attend classes but are not required to be certified.


If you are not Jennifer Strange from Oregon's Mail Tribune, you may want to note in all of your posts that you got permission from her for taking her recent article, dissecting it, and posting it on the board. I'm sure you have nothing but honorable intentions, but it does look spammy on the surface.

If you are Jennifer, welcome to the board. :thumbsup:


----------



## osha10and30 (May 10, 2010)

*Who must become certified?*

The rule covers any person or firm that performs renovations for compensation. This includes contractors, home renovation companies, window replacement contractors as well as plumbers, electricians, painters, maintenance workers and landlords who perform repairs and renovations themselves.


----------

